# Finishing up my Cl4p-tp cosplay and I need a suggestion



## darkr3x (Jul 28, 2010)

Need to figure out what to put there, its "Warning" in game. Leaning towards "BOO-YAH!" personally, what's the FAF say?


----------



## The 4th gate (Jul 28, 2010)

I think putting blue right in the brown spots would go nicely with it.


----------



## darkr3x (Jul 28, 2010)

the bottom half is the voice segment which is going to be green plastic, though painting the words area blue would look nice ^^


----------



## Magikian (Jul 28, 2010)

Honestly, I don't know why you'd do a terrible character like the Claptrap, you'd have to be the first person I know who doesn't think that they're an annoying addition to the game.


----------



## darkr3x (Jul 28, 2010)

Magikian said:


> Honestly, I don't know why you'd do a terrible character like the Claptrap, you'd have to be the first person I know who doesn't think that they're an annoying addition to the game.


 
XP. I do tend to like characters that give me things <<;; How many other useless npc's unlock doors that reveal rooms full of loot?


----------



## Witchiebunny (Jul 29, 2010)

Off Topic. >.< This doesn't belong here, thread closed.


----------

